# IRS Grab.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is what the IRS has become under the muslim administration.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2016/07/maryland-dairy-farmer-takes-irs-wins-finally/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=f15d56d811-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-f15d56d811-296641129


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Property seizure, of any kind, be it the IRS or eminent domain, is simply D-E-A-D WRONG!

I understand the IRS law was written to attempt to curtail drug problems, but that is the wrong approach to solving drug usage.

If there was no demand, there would be no drug sales, and therefore no need for this kind of law. So, maybe our "leaders" should be setting examples of personal responsibility.

Just thinking.

Ralph


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Sadly I know of a Dairy Farmer right here in Maine, right here in my town, and yes I am related to him, where the exact same thing happened. Like me, he uses only cash...not check, not credit cards, cash.

Now you guys know me, like it or hate it, I am a Christian and checks just do not say it, credit cards do not say it, even travelers checks do not say it, but cash says "In God we Trust". That is why I use cash. Nothing sly or fraudulent about that...

Anyway for 3 years they seized this farmers property, which if you know anything about dairy farming, it takes a lot of cash flow to make work. No loans, no government help for farmers, etc. But he had them, not in an illegal or technicality sort of way, since starting his farm in 1954 he had boxes of receipts going back that far in his attic. He could prove what he said with receipts, so ultimately they let their case against him be dropped.

Silliness for sure. I am pretty sure this was the government our founding fathers were fearful of.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I just hate that it took Charlie Rangal intervening on his behalf .........


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I just hate that it took Charlie Rangal intervening on his behalf .........


I didn't think Charlie Rangal was capable of doing anything.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Dad and I were audited 4 years in a row. This was back when a "whistle blower" would get a percentage for turning someone in.

We were growing our cow herd and traded bull calves to a neighbor for heifer calves. My parents both had good jobs and were paying high income taxes. Dad said we could not afford to sell calves and give it to the government so we expanded.

A person Dad worked with told him he was cheating by not making a profit and kept turning us in. Our annual meeting with the IRS was not really a bad experience. We had the records and receipts. It was an afternoon of inconvenience.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

of course they didn't have to pay him any penalties or interest for their mistake.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

It is a sad state of affairs in this country when one has to prove they committed no crime, what ever happened to the the presumption of innocence until proven guilty???? Isn't that civics 101?? Isn't that what are country was founded on??? When men allow the government to do for them instead of standing on their own two feet and doing for themselves this what you get.... When men become indebted to the government for their livelihoods, their daily bread they lose their freedom, their voice to object to government tyranny, they are no longer freeman but become slaves to government, they no longer run the government the government runs them... This is what the founding fathers tried to prevent from happening. They are probably spinning in there collective graves. sorry for the rant.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Well said.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Swv.farmer said:


> Well said.


Agree. We need more rants like that. 
Vote Trump


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Vol said:


> This is what the IRS has become under the muslim administration.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Sorry, Mike, this law has been around longer than our present commander in chief (not that he doesn't support it however). This is not the first case of the IRS 'over reach', the dollar amount has never been changed (that I know of) for inflation. More and more 'small' business' are breaking the same law, because of inflation. :angry:



mlappin said:


> of course they didn't have to pay him any penalties or interest for their mistake.


Lappin, plus your could add attorney fees, I would have a hard time believing his attorneys (lie-yers) worked for nothing.

I you notice the IRS wording is something along the lines of he isn't innocent, but because he cooperated, they are dropping the charges. Tax Court special wording, this is so no one else can find a use for his case, if they get charged with doing something similar.

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

r82230 said:


> Sorry, Mike, this law has been around longer than our present commander in chief (not that he doesn't support it however). This is not the first case of the IRS 'over reach', the dollar amount has never been changed (that I know of) for inflation. More and more 'small' business' are breaking the same law, because of inflation. :angry
> 
> Larry


No doubt. But previous administrations did not stoop to enforce 10K dodging regulations. This administration has used the IRS to terrorize its citizens. I have very much been aware of the regulations forcing the banking industry to report all transactions over 10k and I have always tried to steer around forcing the banks I deal with to have to make those reports when possible. Sometimes it is impossible....and it is outrageous that the IRS has been pursuing this the last eight years.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

r82230 said:


> Sorry, Mike, this law has been around longer than our present commander in chief (not that he doesn't support it however). This is not the first case of the IRS 'over reach', the dollar amount has never been changed (that I know of) for inflation. More and more 'small' business' are breaking the same law, because of inflation. :angry:


Have you all ever noticed that taxes, etc., are always listed as percentages, but deductions and the like are always listed as fixed dollar amounts?

Hmmmmm.

Ralph

Pay attention, America!


----------

